# Trouble with Octogon



## P-Trash (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi. Well, "Octogon" not working, just makes strange noise. I checked everything, analog part working properly, seems there's trouble with fv-1. So maybe I can check fv-1 without solder it off somehow? And yes, I bought it much earlier in other shop.


----------



## Robert (Feb 9, 2019)

Does the top row of knobs have any effect on the sound?

Turn the Mix control all the way down, do you get a clean guitar signal?


----------



## geargasstore (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi,

One thing about the fv1 is its easy for the solder to blob up and appear to make a connection between the board and fv-1 pins when there isn't one. Try examining the pins under a magnifying glass and reflow ones that look suspect. If that doesn't help, then reflow all of them.


----------



## P-Trash (Feb 11, 2019)

Robert said:


> Does the top row of knobs have any effect on the sound?
> 
> Turn the Mix control all the way down, do you get a clean guitar signal?



No, top row of knobs not effect on the sound. And yes, clean guitar signal is alright.


----------



## P-Trash (Feb 11, 2019)

geargasstore said:


> Hi,
> 
> One thing about the fv1 is its easy for the solder to blob up and appear to make a connection between the board and fv-1 pins when there isn't one. Try examining the pins under a magnifying glass and reflow ones that look suspect. If that doesn't help, then reflow all of them.



Thanks, I'll try it


----------



## P-Trash (Feb 13, 2019)

Ok, I reflowed and checked every pins, it doesn't help. But I found, that the top row of knobs effect on the sound though. So still, maybe I can check fv-1 without soldering? I slowly loose my faith, hope you can help me somehow))


----------



## P-Trash (Feb 13, 2019)

Oh, and I checked the power. Everything according to schematic: 3.3v, 9v and 4.5v


----------



## sertanksalot (Feb 14, 2019)

I have an Octagon coming in the mail.  Did you solder the SMD chip yourself or did it come already on?  If you soldered it, did you do it manually or by a toaster oven (and what temp. profile)?  If you take high res photos (with good light) of front and back, I can look at, as a second pair of eyes.  Diagnosis is half the battle.  Triple check everything, assume nothing.  You can do a test probe of power points and audio signal.  Just trying to help.


----------



## carloscastilloubeda (Feb 25, 2019)

I bought an octagon on pedalpcb.com  and it does not work either. If I turn off the switch, the true bypass is perfectly heard, but if I activate the effect, the led lights up but does not emit any sound.
I have not had support since I bought it and I do not know what to do with it.


----------



## Robert (Feb 25, 2019)

carloscastilloubeda said:


> If I turn off the switch, the true bypass is perfectly heard, but if I activate the effect, the led lights up but does not emit any sound.



Do you have any clean signal if you turn the Mix control all the way down?


----------



## carloscastilloubeda (Feb 25, 2019)

Robert said:


> Do you have any clean signal if you turn the Mix control all the way down?


no.


----------



## Robert (Feb 25, 2019)

If you turn the volume all the way up and down you hear any change in the white noise coming from the pedal?


----------



## carloscastilloubeda (Feb 25, 2019)

Robert said:


> If you turn the volume all the way up and down you hear any change in the white noise coming from the pedal?


Yes.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 25, 2019)

for starters, I would trim those leads coming through your PCB so they cannot touch any of those wires soldered in to the board.  and check to see if that gets you any different sounds from your board.   please post a photo of the other side of the PCB board as well.    in order to troubleshoot a board that does not work you need to be methodical checking the different parts of the board to see if the power gets to where it needs to be using a DMM, make sure the ground connections are intact (DMM), making sure things that are supposed to be connected are actually connected (DMM), and using an audio probe to see where the sounds stop getting to the right place.  The good news is that most of the time you find and fix the issue before you go through all of those steps.  It is great to build an effect and have it work right away, but thinking about what might be wrong and how to test the different parts of the project is rewarding when you find the problem and fix it.


----------



## sertanksalot (Feb 25, 2019)

DMM = digital multimeter


----------

